# BalanceIT



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok it's not kibble and it's not canned but I wanted your opinions on it anyway. It's a vitamin mix that you use to make your own home made foods.

https://secure.balanceit.com/

They have a free recipe generator that formulates everything for you, you just have to buy the mix. It's formulated by veterinary nutritionists from USDavis if I understand correctly. Their customer service is impeccable I got a response in less than 2 hours!

So I'm not looking to see if you think home cooking it stupid or lame or whatever I just really want your input on the supplement. Would this be better than feeding kibble-more healthy, or is there something missing? 

https://secure.balanceit.com/marketplace2.2/details.php?i=5&cc=

The recipes do call for adding different types of oils-depending on the recipe itself....

I'm feeding canine caviar grain free right now-it's the only kibble that one of my two malts has done very well on-so I guess I'm not sure even where or how to start comparing something like this to the kibble I feed.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I have read on other forums people using and liking the Balanceit product to make sure the vitamin/mineral basics are taken care of when home cooking.

Home-cooking is less-processed than kibble, of course, so in that sense it is a real positive. Plus, you control the quality of the ingredients. Why not try some home-cooking for the dinner meal, but continue to feed kibble for breakfast. It's a good way to ease into it.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> I have read on other forums people using and liking the Balanceit product to make sure the vitamin/mineral basics are taken care of when home cooking.
> 
> Home-cooking is less-processed than kibble, of course, so in that sense it is a real positive. Plus, you control the quality of the ingredients. Why not try some home-cooking for the dinner meal, but continue to feed kibble for breakfast. It's a good way to ease into it.


That's a great suggestion, thank for mentioning it  It will make my husband happy too as he'd prefer the dogs on kibble.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I have never heard of the supplement but I think cooking would be better than all kibble. I feed 2 of my dogs part kibble and when I do I either put canned or something I have cooked mixed in.

But I agree with PDX you would have more control on what goes into your dogs and you can still use a lot of different proteins and veggies.


----------

